# Any fish suggestions for a 5 gallon tank?



## Fish chick (Feb 18, 2012)

Hey everyone!
I haven't posted on Fish Forums for a while so a lot has changed since then. Before I had a betta, some mollies and water problems. Now I still have the same tank, but with 2 GloFish (I did have three but let's just say PetSmart didn't exactly have the best quality in pink that day), same mini filter, and a heater. Everything is going fine! I want to upgrade to a 5 gallon tank and was thinking of getting some other fish. Do you think I should just get one or 2 more GloFish? Or should I get a molly or something like that? Any suggestions are welcome! I would love have some advice too! Thanks!


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Look in my sig, you can see what I have. Choice is yours. Whatever you like.


----------



## Fish chick (Feb 18, 2012)

Do you think it would be okay to have 3 mollies and the 2 GloFish? I really want to breed mollies for a friend and I would use my 2.5 gallon to keep the molly fry and the male (I've got a divider).


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

It's pushing it, but it may work. I would really suggest a bigger tank.


----------



## Fish chick (Feb 18, 2012)

I want a bigger tank but a 5 gal is the most i can afford at the moment


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

5 gallon tanks are more expensive than 10s....look on craigs list..i recently got several tanks from 2 1/2 gal to 28 gal for 20 bucks..and a whole bunch of guppies too...


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

lohachata said:


> 5 gallon tanks are more expensive than 10s....look on craigs list..i recently got several tanks from 2 1/2 gal to 28 gal for 20 bucks..and a whole bunch of guppies too...


Nice deal!lol


----------



## ilovemyplaties (May 3, 2012)

Ehh, i wouldnt get mollies. Ive noticed that my mollies are more agressive the smaller the tank they are in, so I dont think thats the best idea. but its up to you


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Mollies like bigger tanks. High oxygen requirements.
A 10 can work, but pay attention to it.


----------



## Fish chick (Feb 18, 2012)

Alright, I went to PetSmart yesterday and bought a ten gallon tank (and a little bridge decoration). It's cycling at the moment and I plan to get the same fish i had planned before. Does that sound all right?


----------



## TU55LER (Jul 15, 2012)

Fish chick said:


> I want a bigger tank but a 5 gal is the most i can afford at the moment


I'm just going to point out that a 10 gallon and a 5 gallon usually cost the same at Petco. But now they're having a dollar per gallon special!


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

I'd advise not to get tanks from petsmart and petco unless it's dollar per gallon. I just bought a 10 gal with an aqua tech 10-20 filter with gravel for 3 bucks. I also got a free 10 gal tank with 2 filters and a hood and decor.


----------

